# Vancouver/Georgian Bay boat swap



## Rohat (Dec 19, 2002)

Looking to swap our NEW Beneteau 331 in the beautiful fresh waters of Georgian Bay for a boat on the west coast of Canada.
2-6 week swap will be considered.

Please email back at [email protected]

Thanks


----------

